# I Didn't Know You Could Fill Out The 2020 Census Online!!!! Https://my2020census.gov/



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 18, 2020)

Since everyone is at home doing nothing anyway...  

I thought I'd remind everyone to fill out the 2020 Census... 

 Cuz I'm sitting here watching "Hillary" on Hulu getting mad, but then I got mad at myself for not bothering to fill out the census. 

 The Electoral College is tied to the census...I could go off on a whole tangent... but you can fill it out in 10 mins online. 

https://my2020census.gov/


----------



## SoniT (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes. I got mine today and will fill it out online. I watched the Hillary documentary last week. It was good.


----------



## vevster (Mar 19, 2020)

I did this last night.  Easy.


----------



## Stormy (Mar 22, 2020)

We got it two days ago and it's moved from the kitchen table to a stand and still sitting there. Now that I know I can go online and fill it out I'm going to right now! Thank you!


----------



## Stormy (Mar 22, 2020)

And dang, it tells you that right on the back of the envelope. Lol


----------



## Choclatcotton (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks! just finished.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Mar 25, 2020)

I threw mine out, until my father called and said "that's how you get your money".
I went online and filled it out and told everyone I knew to fill their's out.

two minutes


----------



## sharentu (Mar 25, 2020)

i did this last night.


----------



## fluffyforever (Mar 27, 2020)

I just did mine on my phone.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 28, 2020)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I threw mine out, until my father called and said "that's how you get your money".
> I went online and filled it out and told everyone I knew to fill their's out.
> 
> two minutes


After you threw it out, how did you fill it out online? Without the code?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Mar 28, 2020)

guyaneseyankee said:


> I threw mine out, until my father called and said "that's how you get your money".
> I went online and filled it out and told everyone I knew to fill their's out.
> 
> two minutes


*Census Responses Not Tied to Potential Stimulus Packages*
*Your answers cannot be used to impact your eligibility for any government benefits, including any potential stimulus package.*
Will filling out the 2020 Census impact whether you receive a stimulus check?

No. Your answers cannot be used to impact your eligibility for any government benefits, including any potential stimulus package. The Census Bureau is bound by Title 13 of the U.S. Code to keep your information confidential, and the answers you provide are used only to produce statistics. 

As a reminder, it is easier than ever to complete the Census online, by phone, or by mail. Completing the 2020 Census helps determine how hundreds of billions of dollars in federal funding flow into communities every year for the next decade. The results of the count also determine the number of seats each state has in the House of Representatives and is used to draw congressional and state legislative districts.

Link


----------



## january noir (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks for this reminder and I just finished mine.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 30, 2020)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> *Census Responses Not Tied to Potential Stimulus Packages*
> *Your answers cannot be used to impact your eligibility for any government benefits, including any potential stimulus package.*
> Will filling out the 2020 Census impact whether you receive a stimulus check?
> 
> ...




OOh thanks for posting this!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 30, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> After you threw it out, how did you fill it out online? Without the code?



There's an option on the website if you don't have a code. I had mine from the letter in the mail, but I'm sure they just make you answer more questions to verify your address.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 1, 2020)

Just finished mine.


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 1, 2020)

Today is Census Day! Everyone turn in your census! 

https://www.census.gov/newsroom/press-releases/2020/census-day.html


----------



## Jas123 (May 16, 2020)

nyeredzi said:


> After you threw it out, how did you fill it out online? Without the code?


They have an option if you don't have a code... Which they should as not everybody has a home address and should still be able to fill out the census.

eta sorry I see question was answered


----------

